# Is it always 1 step forwards 2 steps back??



## Olliepoppy (14 November 2015)

I got my cob 18 months ago, he'd just turned 6. At that time he was pushy/bargy, unbalanced, didn't like his feet being done etc. Over the last 18 months I have worked hard on the ground, in schooling and hacking to improve his manners and overall way of going. He lived on his own for the first 6 months and then he got a mare as a field companion. When she first came he suffered terribly from separation anxiety to the point he was a danger to ride (napping and bucking goodo). Me and my instructor spent a few months working on the separation and eventually there was no problem with him leaving his friend in the field to school or to hack out.  Over the spring/summer they are in a sectioned off area of the field as my boy is a good doer.  They have now been turned out into the big part of the field and the separation issue has started all over again.  As well as this he has gone back to refusing to lift his feet, quite happily walking into me, bashing me with his head and generally being a total pain. It's like the last 18 months have been completely wiped out.  I have had the vet out to check him (re laminitis), his feet have just been done (fully shod) and his back check is on Wed.  Is it common for them to revert back? He won't even stand to be groomed now he is getting so upset about leaving his pal. Any thoughts/ideas would be greatly appreciated. I love my lad but at the moment I'm feeling low as we seem to spend more time figuring him out than enjoying him. If a horse doesn't like any kind of change, how on earth am I meant to progress with him? I really want to start Endurance next season but at this rate that is never going to happen


----------



## Tammytoo (14 November 2015)

So disappointing for you after all that effort.  The first thing that crossed my mind was perhaps a mare for a companion was not such a good idea, even though he is a gelding he is obviously smitten with her!  Plus the fact that he was kept on his own for a while will have made him clingy.

Is there a chance you could swap her for a male companion?  If so, you could nip the separation anxiety in the bud by taking your cob out for a hack or schooling from day one and as often as possible.

Cobs can be quite rude once they learn they can push you around.  Are there any Kelly Marks, Monty Roberts or similar type trainers in your area who can give you help with his behaviour?  Clicker training can be very helpful as well if you can find someone local to help you.

perhaps you should divide your field into small paddocks and rotate the grazing as it seems the smaller area worked well.  The grass has been particularly rich this last few weeks and lots of horses have gone a bit mad on the fructose overload!

Good luck x


----------



## Olliepoppy (14 November 2015)

I don't have a choice as to his companion as it is the field owners horse. The mare calls for him all the time when we go out and he is usually totally ignorant and ignores her entirely! There are none of those type trainers in my area, I've looked. I just wish I could understand why after all this time he has become antsy again. The behaviour stuff started before they went out to the big part of field but the separation has definitely been since then.


----------



## Tammytoo (14 November 2015)

Mmm difficult one.  Would you consider feeding a supplement?  Global Herbs do one called Rig Calm for geldings and stallions with difficult behaviour.  I'm not suggesting he is a rig, but he is being difficult and domineering in his behaviour towards you because of the mare.

I have used supplements from them in the past and found them very effective.  Worth a try?


----------



## Olliepoppy (14 November 2015)

I would consider anything at the moment!! Thank you, will look into Rig Calm x


----------



## EQUIDAE (14 November 2015)

Rig calm is a good one but just buy Angus castus - it's the active ingredient so you aren't paying for all the bulk. Problem with it is it doesn't taste very nice so best getting the tablets than the powder. I cut an apple up into eighths and put the tablets in a little nick then there is less chance of them ending up on the floor.


----------



## Olliepoppy (14 November 2015)

Thank you for the advice, he eats anything! I generally don't give treats anymore as he gets really muggish but could put apple/tablet in with his balancer


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 November 2015)

Did you change anything else in his management at the same time as his behaviour changed?  Adding/removing feed?  Is there a lot of e.g.clover in the big field?

It could be that something that he is eating is affecting his behaviour.


----------



## Olliepoppy (14 November 2015)

The only thing that is roughly in the same time frame is I started strip grazing them on to the big field as the grass was getting low in their section but it's got the same stuff in it, I checked. He does get irritable when hungry so I hoped he would be better in the big field. The separation issue is odd as he is coming out of the same gate etc so not much has changed, I just don't know what to make of it


----------



## Olliepoppy (15 November 2015)

Any chance he could have ulcers?? He's been cantering /galloping more in the stubbles in last few weeks - acid splashing? Went to move him over in the stable this morning by pushing him at flank and he swung to bite me and he's never been a biter..


----------



## Goldenstar (15 November 2015)

I would move him to a bigger yard .


----------



## Olliepoppy (15 November 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			I would move him to a bigger yard .
		
Click to expand...

He's not on a yard he's on private ground next to my house


----------



## WandaMare (15 November 2015)

It might just be a season's changing, time of year thing. My cob cross mare is always much easier to handle and ride during the warmer months, she has everything she needs for the winter but she still gets much more stressy and grumpy as winter draws in. Then there are fireworks and high winds as well which all together just seem to wind her up. I just manage her as best I can over the winters, I still enjoy riding and schooling her and I pounce on any bad manners in the stable but I don't worry about it as I know she will naturally improve again when spring comes along.


----------



## Olliepoppy (15 November 2015)

Wandamare that's an interesting point, thank you. His companion arrived last Dec so any behavioural issues we put down to her coming over but it's always possible the time of year could have been an influence (though he was great til she appeared)  It would be fine if it was just that as it's costing me a small fortune to get everything checked! He's no fun to ride though when he's stressing so much..


----------



## oldie48 (16 November 2015)

I'm so sorry that you are having problems. I can't help but agree with Goldenstar about moving to a bigger yard, some horses just don't cope very well in a pair. I don't like keeping horses on their own but some do seem to manage better like this than with a friend. Many years ago I had a lovely gelding and my daughter had a pony mare, unfortunately my gelding got very attached to the mare once they were kept at home in a pair, on a bigger yard he was fine. A friend keeps her pony on his own but has real problems with him when he gets to share a field as it unsettles him for ages. sorry not to be able to offer a more useful suggestion.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 November 2015)

I would get one of those girls who ride big horses and who are a bit bossy to ride him a few times, see if he needs to be  TOLD how to behave.


----------



## Olliepoppy (16 November 2015)

oldie48 said:



			some horses just don't cope very well in a pair
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you are saying but he has been fine for the last 6 months, no napping, no calling, happy to hack out etc so I don't think it's all to do with his friend.


----------



## Olliepoppy (16 November 2015)

My instructor can push him through his riding behaviour but its his ground behaviour that has totally changed recently


----------



## saddlesore (17 November 2015)

I would also move to a set up with more company. He sounds unhappy to me. Bet he's a changed horse with others around him.


----------



## BethH (18 November 2015)

I agree - mine is much more settled and confident in a bigger herd, as soon as he only has a couple of friends he gets a bit anxious as he feels he has to look after them.  A herd of 6-8 is a nice size that works well for mine.


----------



## epeters91 (18 November 2015)

I agree he might be better in company but it's not always possible to move and if he's been fine for a period of time then it seems strange he's suddenly acting up. My girl gets moody in winter, I normally put it down to grass now being as good and find she's in a better mood if she has some hay in the field not sure if this is an option? I would also go for the supplement suggested and if your sure hes not in pain then it may be you need to push through it.

Maybe he's got to the wintery weather and gone no thanks I'd rather chill with my friend can't be bothered working!


----------



## Olliepoppy (18 November 2015)

Thank you epeters91. No he can't be moved and as I said he's been fine for months. He got his physio check today and other than being a bit tight in the poll there are no physical problems. He does have hay out in field and has now started a balancer with magnesium supplement. Its looking more and more like a time of year issue than anything physical so I guess I'll just have to work on his behaviour!


----------



## epeters91 (19 November 2015)

Good luck Olliepoppy! For the first time ever this morning my pony decided to plant herself on the way to the field and refuse to move forwards.... got her going in the end but at the minute it seems to either be go go go or plant... Might have to go for carrot on a stick with my dually headcoller on haha!


----------



## Olliepoppy (19 November 2015)

epeters91 said:



			Good luck Olliepoppy! For the first time ever this morning my pony decided to plant herself on the way to the field and refuse to move forwards.... got her going in the end but at the minute it seems to either be go go go or plant... Might have to go for carrot on a stick with my dually headcoller on haha!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Like your style! That's pretty much my tactic too &#128513; Zak would trot thru a war zone if a carrot was dangled in front of him!


----------



## NikitaFellows (25 November 2015)

I think you're right with time of year and possibly feed. I find my gelding reverts to having the attitude of a 2yo colt for a few weeks in spring when he first goes out onto good grass full time and the attitude of a bratty teenager for a few weeks when he comes back in more in winter. Weather the storm and don't let it get you down too much - and keep being strict on the groundwork and find out whether he responds to commands or a bit of 'discussion' when he's in this mood. Good luck!


----------



## Olliepoppy (25 November 2015)

Thank you nikitafellows for your encouragement, a teenager is definitely what comes to mind!


----------



## Tammytoo (25 November 2015)

I think you need to get a good horsey vet to check him out.  If you have tried everything you can and if he has been stressed over the last few months because of his attachment issues then there's always a chance he might have them.  If his behaviour is getting worse then it may well be a pain issue and you need to rule pain out before starting on improving his behaviour.


----------



## Olliepoppy (25 November 2015)

His behaviour has only changed in the last few weeks. Vet is doing his teeth/flu jab next week and is going to check him over again then. Vet checked him cpl of weeks ago and nothing was found.


----------

